# A Wedding at Castle Ladyhawke (49 Images)



## skiboarder72 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got the awesome chance to shoot up at Castle Ladyhawke in the mountains of Western North Carolina this past weekend. Loved the whole feel and scenery of the place, and the couple was great about opening up and showing emotion. 

This is probably one of my favorite sets of images from a wedding I've shot in a long time, but I'd love to hear any thoughts/comments/critiques anyone has! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39.





40.





41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47.





48.





49.





Thanks for looking! Would love to hear anyone's comments/critiques/thoughts!

Original Blog Post: Castle Ladyhawke Wedding Photos | J. Jones Photography Blog


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 26, 2014)

Lovely set. Nicely Done.

Best,
Jake


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is a killer set of wedding pictures.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow. *Very *nice work.

Would you mind sharing info on your setup?


----------



## JerryVenz (Mar 26, 2014)

Top Notch Pro-wedding coverage!

Excellent blend of additive light, use of existing lights (what we call practicals), at night outdoors #45 and #49.

Great stairway work #14 and #26--maybe the best I've seen in decades!

Good groups: really like the B&W of the guys in the billiard room and the big one of the wedding party outside.

And you got great candids of them having fun and those emotional moments we always want of the bride and groom.

My highest compliment: GREAT STORYTELLING!  JERRY V.


----------



## paigew (Mar 26, 2014)

beautifully shot! I love the one of the bride + maids on the staircase!


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice!  I especially appreciate these photographs placed in the proper order.  You've earned your money.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

I really enjoyed looking these! Great work and well earned money, as Designer said!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 26, 2014)

Superb!  Very nice!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

didnt get a chance to go through them all, get wait to get back from gym and finish viewing!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 26, 2014)

I like then . Good job


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

Got a chance to see them all. Beyond impressed.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Mar 26, 2014)

gorgeous!


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 26, 2014)

They are moving! Just plain moving! Beautiful work thanks for sharing!!


----------



## weepete (Mar 26, 2014)

My pick of the bunch is 26. They are all really top quality work. Very nice indeed!

My only nitpick is that it's not a castle, it's a fortified house. Proper castles don't have windows on the outside, they have arrow slits but that bears no reflection on the stellar work!


----------



## that1guy (Mar 27, 2014)

these are all great!


----------



## Civchic (Mar 27, 2014)

If this had been my wedding, I would have paid you extra once I saw the photos. WOW.  Incredible.  They will cherish these.

Seriously.  The bride and groom at the bottom of the spiral steps?  Amazing.  And I love the wide angle group shot.  And the landscape of the mountains with the bridge and groom at the very corner.  Just inspiring.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 27, 2014)

This was an amazing set. Your composition was excellent. Great job.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 28, 2014)

Civchic said:


> If this had been my wedding, I would have paid you extra once I saw the photos. WOW.  Incredible.  They will cherish these



Best comment ever! I sent this off to the bride and groom incase they are feeling a bit generous


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Excellent storytelling.  41 & 42 almost made me shed a tear (easy to put myself in his shoes).


----------



## Rosy (Mar 28, 2014)

One of the nicest wedding sets I've seen.  Great Job!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2014)

probably some of the best wedding photos I've ever seen


----------



## CherylL (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful set!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Outstanding use of light, masterful work.  Congrats.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 2, 2014)

This set is just gorgeous, and probably the only set which makes me want to give wedding photography a shot. 

Perhaps I'll shoot my own wedding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rub (Apr 3, 2014)

Stunning work.  I felt a connection to the people in the photos, almost like I was there seeing everything myself.  Bravo!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 4, 2014)

This is a fantastic set. 26 is definitely my favorite.

My only critique is on 21 and 25:

21- There's some wicked keystone distortion going on here. With all the vertical lines, I wish you would have shot a bit wider so you could run perspective correction on it.
25- I don't know what the EXIF was on this one, but I'd be really careful putting people anywhere near the edge of the frame as possible, especially a larger bridesmaid. The composition here could be a lot stronger.

Overall, the set is very very strong. Great work.


----------



## bace (May 13, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 13, 2014)

Best wedding set ive seen here easy, the one with the boys round the pool table is sick, love it!


----------



## Bluffkin (May 14, 2014)

As an amateur photographer and an enthusiast, these have truly inspired me. Brilliantly done. I'm in awe. I've book marked your blog. I'm in full on stalker mode xD. Let me be your padawan? Pretty please!!


----------



## acparsons (May 14, 2014)

Awesome photography overload.


----------



## Rosy (May 14, 2014)

i can't get enough of these...love them ALL - which was the Bride's favorite(s)??


----------



## timor (May 15, 2014)

Not all maybe came out right, but very impressive set nevertheless. :thumbup:


----------



## hombredelmar (May 15, 2014)

A+, you have done an amazing job!!!


----------



## twocolor (May 16, 2014)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The bride ordered a canvas of #24 and three albums as well


----------



## Rosy (May 31, 2014)

skiboarder72 said:


> Thanks everyone! The bride ordered a canvas of #24 and three albums as well



These are stuuning...what lens did use and what lighting


----------



## blueeyepicture (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow......... This one is truly one of best Wedding album. As the concept of this photography is purely cool, specially, natural background is truly looking so impressive in these pictures. Really Great Job! I have found some of heart touching clicks from this album. Thanks for sharing this type of exceptional work.


----------

